# Python, black mold or not, who knows the truth?



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

my python is full of black mold, i am starting to get paranoid... just wondering if anyone actualy knows if its black mold or not with proof.. anyone here have a mold detector??


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm not a mold detector, but the black stuff inside your python is indeed mold. Put some bleach into the python hose ensuring that most of the inside of the hose gets a good bleach bath. Then run hot water from wherever you source water from; while letting hot water run through the hose, you can use your fingers to pinch the hose and the mold should loosen up and get hosed out.

Alternatively, you can go out and buy a hose cleaner from J&L Aquatics, shove it through into the hose, twist and turn continuously throughout, and mold is clean 

Hagen Fluval Hose Brush


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

No idea whether it is black mold or not, but I also think a bleach solution should work well too. I heard someone attaching a circulation pump to the end of the hose and submerging the entire hose in a barrel of bleach solution and just let it run.

This looks cool, I just saw it in the latest J&L newsletter:

Two Little Fishies MagFox Hose Cleaner


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

here is another way to solve this problem if you don't like to use bleach...

have 1 hose to get water out of your tank. Then have another hose to fill your tank. I have use this method for years. The one getting water out will get dirty. But the one filling up water will not.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> here is another way to solve this problem if you don't like to use bleach...
> 
> have 1 hose to get water out of your tank. Then have another hose to fill your tank. I have use this method for years. The one getting water out will get dirty. But the one filling up water will not.


Lol, i have a few hoses and have never though too designate one for in one for out. I always flush them and drain them before coiling too try and keep them clean but that is so ridiculously simple I'm shocked i've never thought of it lol!

thanks for the tip!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't like bleach, you can also use a hydrogen peroxide solution to circulate water in and it'll clean it out. I don't think it's mould. More likely bacteria...same stuff you see inside your canister hoses.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wonder if even a nice flush with straight vinegar would work to get rid of the black stuff. I just noticed that in my python as well. I guess its all the water that tends to sit in it once coiled up that creates a nice place for bacteria to grow.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I cannot even see through my python hose anymore :lol:

I only use it to drain.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used the same python for 3 years, only changing out the little green plastic part that attaches to the tap. The hose is so black that I can hardly see through it anymore and I use it for draining water in and out daily. 

I am only saying this based on the fact that my discus and plecos show no signs of toxicity....that I think Gary must be right, it's probably non toxic and while unsightly, is probably along the lines of what is inside canister filters.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

who cares about the fishs health at this point, its about your health now.. whats more important your health or the fishes??? i noticed i did a water change 2 days ago with the pyton hose, the next day i woke up with sinus problems and got sick... now im thinking its because of the python... i am dumping the hose soon and will pick up new hoses, soon i will set up the tanks near the bath tub so i dont need to use the python anymore.. i think i have the 25ft python and that means there is 25 ft of black mold wow thats alot huh.. maybe this is why i got sick a month back also.. which started with sinus problems..


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> here is another way to solve this problem if you don't like to use bleach...
> 
> have 1 hose to get water out of your tank. Then have another hose to fill your tank. I have use this method for years. The one getting water out will get dirty. But the one filling up water will not.


i have used a differnt hose to fill from a bucket that pumps in clean water into the tank, the thing is the hose turns white but not black, its not super white, but you can see some white residue on the tubes... not sure if this is mold or not maybe could be? sure doesnt look as bad as black mold though ahaha


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Well stemming from your first post, it appears that your sinus problems and respiratory problems may be attributed by mold growing inside the hose - since your sinus is the mold detector. If it makes you that paranoid, then you mind as well put that hose on the classified for free and get a new python. You can remedy the problem by cleaning or buy a new hose. 

Breathing any airborne mold or whatever it is is not healthy for anyone. Do what you want that will make you comfortable. Perhaps your sinus problems will go away.


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Well stemming from your first post, it appears that your sinus problems and respiratory problems may be attributed by mold growing inside the hose - since your sinus is the mold detector. If it makes you that paranoid, then you mind as well put that hose on the classified for free and get a new python. You can remedy the problem by cleaning or buy a new hose.
> 
> Breathing any airborne mold or whatever it is is not healthy for anyone. Do what you want that will make you comfortable. Perhaps your sinus problems will go away.


i am going to buy new hose from ronas or homedepot, i have bought hose from ronas to extend my python a tiny bit longer but the thing is the hose is not the same quality as the original python hose which kinda sucks, oh well the hose will probably have to be replaced every once in a while anyways. or i geuss cleaned but i dont feel comfortable using bleach in the hose..


----------

